

Effects Produced By Substitution of a Tap Water Placebo for LSD (1955) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/1955-abramson.pdf

======
stolio
> The most common symptoms reported after 28 subjects received a placebo were,
> in order of decreasing frequency: moist palms, headache, fatigue,
> drowsiness, anxiety, illness, dream-like feeling, increased appetite,
> unsteadiness, hotness, weakness, and heavy feeling in the hands and feet.

When I read the title I was hoping it would be like the old joke of people
getting "totally wasted" off non-alcoholic beer, like maybe they reported a
sudden influx of spiders or dragons or something. But that list of things
might be natural responses to spending a morning in a strange place while
being asked strange questions, half of them correlate with with just being
hungry.

